# Bring it on !



## tommurf (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Wahooo ... I am ready ...  I see another CT resident

I will get to play with a lot of my toys .....


----------



## Bassguitarist1985 (Aug 22, 2016)

Same here! Im north west but still plenty of snow to use the toys!

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Bassguitarist1985 said:


> Same here! Im north west but still plenty of snow to use the toys!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


Can we get some videos men to help those of us who have been snow starved this year make it through this winter?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I'll be busy snow blowing, but I will try and get some ....


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

just when i was starting to get my lawn equipment worked on, this happens!


----------



## tommurf (Nov 10, 2021)

Smokie1 said:


> Can we get some videos men to help those of us who have been snow starved this year make it through this winter?


Challenge accepted…..


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

tommurf said:


> Challenge accepted…..


Thanks….. we’ll be looking forward to getting our fix of machines throwing massive amounts of snow!


----------



## Bassguitarist1985 (Aug 22, 2016)

Smokie1 said:


> Can we get some videos men to help those of us who have been snow starved this year make it through this winter?


Will try! I have my Ariens sure but holding it with one hand and the camera in the other will be tough. Wife will film from the front door where it is warm ha!


Here is a video from a few years ago when I had the 42-inch snowblower attachment on my John Deere it was easier to film since I'm sitting down.

The picture with the John Deere plow was a few years ago but I now have that on the machine for this year and have upgraded my Ariens with considerable zombie lighting as my neighborhood does not have any street lights.








Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragonsm (Nov 24, 2015)

Jealous! Have fun.....sitting here in Sioux Falls, SD......we've had the cold, but there is no snow on the ground....been that way all winter. It sucks!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If only they would start mounting new single stage snow blowers on sub compacts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

HERE WE GO!! I am in the 12-20


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm located inside the jackpot; 4 miles west of Rocky Nook (next to Plympton).


----------



## whitegreg (Jan 18, 2020)

Looks like enough to do it twice.
Twice the fun.....


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

I live in the "0" of that number twenty.
With the wind blowing that should read a"Dusting to 3 Feet"


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Dragonsm said:


> Jealous! Have fun.....sitting here in Sioux Falls, SD......we've had the cold, but there is no snow on the ground....been that way all winter. It sucks!


*You Didn't Get Any Of That 15 Incher That Blew Thru The Cities In Early December????*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Bassguitarist1985 said:


> Will try! I have my Ariens sure but holding it with one hand and the camera in the other will be tough. Wife will film from the front door where it is warm ha!
> 
> 
> Here is a video from a few years ago when I had the 42-inch snowblower attachment on my John Deere it was easier to film since I'm sitting down.
> ...


*What Is With The Paper In The Gas Cap There????*


----------



## UncleBeep (Dec 30, 2021)

Wow. I'm in South Jersey, looks like 8-12 for me! Have fun everybody!


----------



## danham (Sep 23, 2019)

This looks promising for us on Cape Cod...


----------



## Dragonsm (Nov 24, 2015)

UNDERTAKER said:


> hat 15 Incher That Blew Thru The Cities In Early December????


No.....that storm stayed North of us.....I want to think we got a couple inches out of the deal.....and then a few days later got mid/upper 30's and rain. My 8 year old son is pissed as he's only been able to go sledding once.....had 1 weekend for the snow. Probably my fault....I did some maintenance on the snowblower and she's purring like a kitten now.....just to sit and collect dust.


----------



## Crabba (Mar 17, 2021)

Oh yeah. It's coming and it's a beauty. Nice depths and cold snow! Well tuned machine is gonna get max distance! Gonna be a goggles clean up! Winds lingering Sunday. I mean business when I bust out my 90's Oakley ski gear


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Jackpot zone 24"+ Can't wait. Been a couple years since since I've needed the Hs928 2-stage aka "Big Red". Might take a couple passes with the HS621 just for giggles, but Big Red will do most of the work. Have fun everyone and be safe out there.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Looks like a few of you guys are going to be having some plowing fun. I will sit at home on Sat. and putz around with stuff in the garage, Ho Humm, lol.


----------



## harry398 (Jun 22, 2021)

UncleBeep said:


> Wow. I'm in South Jersey, looks like 8-12 for me! Have fun everybody!
> View attachment 187981



yeah...looking like 8 ish here.........

nothing like 30 that I heard for BAHSTON region......

ill enjoy what i have....first of the year


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

ArchAngel72 said:


> HERE WE GO!! I am in the 12-20
> 
> 
> View attachment 187943


I'm in the same range (Strafford County), getting some pretty good wind gusts, can still see the driveway and walkway at the moment due to the wind.


----------



## tommurf (Nov 10, 2021)

I’m in the 6”-12” zone. Started later then predicted and should finish at 3:00pm. Couldn’t ask for better timing. I have work on Sunday for overtime at 6:00am !


----------



## tommurf (Nov 10, 2021)

Auger1 said:


> Looks like a few of you guys are going to be having some plowing fun. I will sit at home on Sat. and putz around with stuff in the garage, Ho Humm, lol.


What’s around the garage? Buy a Harley, that will keep you busy!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Central CT looks like it is not going to be as bad as they say ... because of the wind, I actually still see some blacktop on my drive and still see some grass areas in my yard ....

There will be some good drifts because of this wind though.


----------



## bibeaud (Jan 1, 2021)

A "hair" over 2-3" in P'Burg (Warren County), NJ.
Just removed the snow at the bottom of the driveway (EOD) left by the plow.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

White out for sure. At least snow is light. Did parking pad. Needs it again once i was done.


----------



## jimerb (Nov 16, 2019)

Bassguitarist1985 said:


> Will try! I have my Ariens sure but holding it with one hand and the camera in the other will be tough. Wife will film from the front door where it is warm ha!
> 
> 
> Here is a video from a few years ago when I had the 42-inch snowblower attachment on my John Deere it was easier to film since I'm sitting down.
> ...


Is that snowcab easy to take on/off? Can you store it easily?


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

Davejb said:


> I'm in the same range (Strafford County), getting some pretty good wind gusts, can still see the driveway and walkway at the moment due to the wind.


I ended up with like 8-10 overall. It did vary greatly in some spots due to the wind. Our back deck was wind shaded and ended up with 24 inches on it where all the stuff just gathered on it

I did the whole driveway as well as our end near the garage which is like 5 cars wide and 3 cars deep.
The driveway took me like an hr and a half and the length was in the end I walked 1.5 miles plus

Added Photos


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

With a driveway like that, I would be putting a small plow on that truck.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

8-10 was all we got as well, another storm coming for Friday, supposed to be minor though.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

ArchAngel72 said:


> I ended up with like 8-10 overall. It did vary greatly in some spots due to the wind. Our back deck was wind shaded and ended up with 24 inches on it where all the stuff just gathered on it
> 
> I did the whole driveway as well as our end near the garage which is like 5 cars wide and 3 cars deep.
> The driveway took me like an hr and a half and the length was in the end I walked 1.5 miles plus
> ...


Looks like good exercise.


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> With a driveway like that, I would be putting a small plow on that truck.


I do the tarred landing area near the garage normally and leave the length of the driveway to someone we know whom plows. I did it cause I needed to be sure to get out early on Sunday and well also for poops and laughs to see how bad it was doing it.


----------



## kish-81 (Dec 18, 2020)

We're currently seeing rain here in my part of SE PA; what little snow we got is almost gone! No snow in the forcast for the next week - so glad I got my blower ready in December! 🤬


----------



## Bassguitarist1985 (Aug 22, 2016)

jimerb said:


> Is that snowcab easy to take on/off? Can you store it easily?


Yup, loosen two half inch bolts and it pops right off. I store in my shed with it mounted though.

No show forcasted this coming week with maybe a mix messy clipper. Need to use the snow toys again!

Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

The last batch of crap we got was just that

4 inches or more where it blew of solid concrete. The troybilt would not touch this last round of crap and it takes a ice chipper or a metal shovel to get after it to break it up. I am waiting for Wed to clean up after it warms into the 40's other wise I may need a flame thrower to get at it.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

I have the same plan, waiting for the warm up.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

40-50 for the next few days here in CT ....


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

yup, a little rain, then sun! through the middle of the month. two more weeks after that and march arrives. came in like a lamb last year and stayed that way. what am i gonna do with my 10 blowers?!


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

We may have gotten a dusting before this last thing turned to rain and rained all night.. least it softened the concrete that was laid out before. If its still warm and not raining when I get home I will tackle that crap with the blower


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

So what were the actually results? out here on the west coast they were hyping this up as about as bigg as the "Blizzard of 78" and across the bottom of the screen
130 MILLION PEOPLE AT RISK!!!!!!!!

was hoping so since I still have some relatives in this area and was hoping for an early inheritance.......


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> So what were the actually results? out here on the west coast they were hyping this up as about as bigg as the "Blizzard of 78" and across the bottom of the screen
> 130 MILLION PEOPLE AT RISK!!!!!!!!
> 
> was hoping so since I still have some relatives in this area and was hoping for an early inheritance.......



Which wave of snow storm The OP or the last batch?

I just actually scraped down as far as I could last night when I got home, Had 4 inches of what had been concrete like frozen rain and sleet that froze solid. Yesterdays warmth and rain loosened up all but the bottom 1/2 inch or so that was just solid ice. Hoping todays warmth breaks that up and I can scrape it tonight when I get home.


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

So is this Friday gonna be the last big dump of the year?

Got to say it has been a slightly disappointing year


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

ArchAngel72 said:


> So is this Friday gonna be the last big dump of the year?
> 
> Got to say it has been a slightly disappointing year


My parent's driveway looks very similar to yours, I think 800' long if memory serves and a fairly steep hill.
My dad primarily uses a plow on his truck but has a HydroPro32 for when he runs out of room and to do the walks etc.

It's been an incredibly disappointing year for me.
I did all that work to my machine and barely got to test it.


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

ChrisJ said:


> My parent's driveway looks very similar to yours, I think 800' long if memory serves and a fairly steep hill.
> My dad primarily uses a plow on his truck but has a HydroPro32 for when he runs out of room and to do the walks etc.
> 
> It's been an incredibly disappointing year for me.
> I did all that work to my machine and barely got to test it.



I agree it has been a disappointing year. 

I am a bit concerned what this "milder" winter will do for tick infestation


----------



## Hogan773 (May 14, 2021)

We just got 3-4 inches of fluff overnight

I quickly did the front path and around the cars by shovel, and then between conference calls just did the back too, by shovel.

Oh well, let the Deluxe 24 rest in the garage some more....maybe until next year.....we'll see. Supposed to warm to the 40s-50 this week here


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

This storm was another bust, our 8-12 inches ended up being 5 or so.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Davejb said:


> This storm was another bust, our 8-12 inches ended up being 5 or so.


While you're on here bragging about your 5 inches all we got was freezing rain.


----------



## Darby (Dec 18, 2020)

I guess I got what was promised. Strong 8. Blew once and need to redo tomorrow.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

8" with a mix of powder, wet snow, and sleet. No Problemo 😎


----------



## ArchAngel72 (Feb 15, 2021)

10 where I was not bad but still Meh..


----------



## Hogan773 (May 14, 2021)

65 degrees here in Chicago today


----------

